# what is herdstock?



## manybirds (Aug 16, 2012)

the title says it all, i have no clue


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 16, 2012)

Everyone's invited to a party at Roll Farms!!!!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21158&p=1


----------

